# CLANKING SOUND TURNING LEFT OR RIGHT



## Razor09 (Oct 26, 2009)

2002 MAXIMNA GLE. NEW STRUTS AND MOUNTS INSTALLED 2 MONTHS AGO. TURNING LEFT OR RIGHT HEARING CLUNKING SOUND- SOUNDS LIKE STRUT MOUNT BUT NOT SURE. WENT TO HAVE IT CHECKED AND MECHANIC SAID IT IS THE STRUT MOUNTS. NEEDS TO CHANGE IT. ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS OR SOLUTIONS WOULD REALLY HELP. I WAS NOT SATISFIED HOW HE DIAGNOSE THE PROBLEM. NOT SURE IF AXLES ARE DEFECTIVE. 110,000 MILES ON THIS CAR ENGINE RUNS GOOD. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Axles would make more of a clicking noise. Mounts would make a clunking noise. You can pop the hood open and shake the steering wheel back and forth. If you see the upper portion of the strut move then the mounts are bad. 
Now if the sound is more like a "metallic echo-y" kind of sound then its possible that its the spring thats not properly seated on the lower strut perch, or that the plastic spring isolator wasnt used or is damaged.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Make sure that the top nuts on the strut towers are tight also check that the steering rack is mounted tightly and tie rod ends are ok. You can check the cv joints on the drive shafts by driving at full steering lock in a circle, when turning right the left outer cv will make an on and off type clunking knocking sound if faulty, and if you turn left the right outer will do the same if faulty.


----------



## JimOrlando (May 18, 2010)

*Axles*



Razor09 said:


> 2002 MAXIMNA GLE. NEW STRUTS AND MOUNTS INSTALLED 2 MONTHS AGO. TURNING LEFT OR RIGHT HEARING CLUNKING SOUND- SOUNDS LIKE STRUT MOUNT BUT NOT SURE. WENT TO HAVE IT CHECKED AND MECHANIC SAID IT IS THE STRUT MOUNTS. NEEDS TO CHANGE IT. ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS OR SOLUTIONS WOULD REALLY HELP. I WAS NOT SATISFIED HOW HE DIAGNOSE THE PROBLEM. NOT SURE IF AXLES ARE DEFECTIVE. 110,000 MILES ON THIS CAR ENGINE RUNS GOOD. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


Have a 2000 Maxima with clicking noise turning. Dealer priced $750 to rebuild axles, my mechanic replaced both with remanufactured axles for $550 and 2yr/24k warranty.


----------

